# Progesterone Support post transfer - injection v pessaries



## cornishpasty (Oct 7, 2008)

Hi

I would really appreciate some advice as I was told this was my decision and it makes no difference really.

On my first two cycles I had cyclogest pessaries a day post transfer.

On my third I had one injection (seven days post collection OR transfer not sure which now) which was Gonasi 2000 IU.  I believe that this is an HCG injection?  I was told to do the injection rather than pessaries because the number of eggs was below a certain number (maybe 6).  

My understanding is that the injection makes your body think it's pregnant and so triggers the progesterone support, whereas the pessaries are direct progesterone!?!?!?

I just had EC today and, all being well, have been told to do the injection, because my low hormone levels can tolerate the peak this would give.

I just don't understand why I only have to do one injection (everywhere here on FF seems to be a series of two plus injections post transfer)?  Why is this?  The daily pessaries make me feel like I am doing something and helping more somehow.  The third cycle was the only one on which I miscarried (albeit that the second cycle didn't work at all, the first one lead to little girl) so maybe psychology is at play!  The second cycle which failed, I bled through the pessaries/before OTD if you see what I mean.

Sorry for such long post but just wondering what exactly is the difference.  Clearly I want to do what gives us the best chance.  I guess the injection is less trouble.....

The clinic say the injection but then have given me a script for the cyclogest and say I can choose what suits.

Thanks in advance.

From a Big Ditherer


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi Cornishpasty,

Wish I could help but......

The honest answer is that the evidence from comparing trials of drugs used during fertility treatments says that there is no difference between the two treatments. So it really is your decision and I can only suggest that you use what you feel most comfortable/happy with using  

Not sure why you would only do one injection though   The standard regime would be to use the injection up to 3 times during the 2ww to help support the body to produce progesterone. I don't know if it matters how often you use it or not (I'm not an expert in fertility treatments). I can only suggest discussing this with your clinic directly and asking why they recommend one.

Hope EC went well and the news on the embies tomorrow is good    

Maz x


----------



## cornishpasty (Oct 7, 2008)

Thanks so much for your reply.

EC was ok (lot more comfy today) and six of ten fertilised.  V happy with this.

I think I'll go for the cyclogest as you have raised a query about the injection.  I did have this query myself and should have raised it last time.

Thanks again.


----------

